
A Week on A Jailbroken iPhone - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/a-week-on-a-jailbroken-iphone
======
conradev
"One thing I have tried to do is not go crazy with third party OS tweaks. I’ve
tried to keep things simple by only modifying a few key areas that were
bugging me about iOS."

If only more people would understand this. A lot of people think jailbreaking
your device leads to performance issues and instability. It does not. It's the
software that you install on your phone afterwards that leads to these.

I also enjoy tweaks that add features in a way that seems native to the OS.
Some (random) examples:

CyDelete, Zephyr, Curiosa, Safari Download Manager, Bolt, Bars, F.lux,
ShowCase, iFile, MultiIconMover, Reveal.

~~~
alexknight
Thanks for the suggested apps. Reveal looks pretty neat and I'll definitely
give it a go.

